# Starbucks menu board part #?



## TargetsDaddy (Jul 15, 2021)

Does anyone know the part # to order a new menu board for Starbucks? Ours is partly damaged.


----------



## TLSpot (Jul 22, 2021)

I’ve never seen that on gocart. You may have to contact your DM or the LSR for help, but hopefully someone else here has more useful information? I’m interested to see what we’re supposed to do. I have several tables that are broken sitting in my back room and I’d love to know who to contact about that as well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 22, 2021)

Pmt maybe able to help you.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 22, 2021)

PML should be able to get parts for your tables.


----------

